# Hanging a heavy punch bag off beams in the garage



## ms4 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmm so I've ordered myself a punchbag which is around 45Kg... I'm planning to hang it in the garage of new-ish house, which doesn't have a ceiling, but exposed beams (made up of trusses I believe), so I was just thinking how to hang it. Anybody attempted this? My thoughts were to buy a large separate beam to put across the length of the garage as it there is something on either end where I could put it.

Thanks


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Best way to find out is either ask a builder to come round and advise you or hang it up and if you hear creaking run like buggery.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

You'll be fine mate


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Mine is fine and hangs from the beams


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Youl be fine mate them beams hold a lot more weight than 45kg


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

It's not the weight it's the pressure from it swinging that's the problem may be easier just to buy a proper bracket to go on the wall there not that expensive


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

You'll be OK mate.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

sawyer said:


> It's not the weight it's the pressure from it swinging that's the problem may be easier just to buy a proper bracket to go on the wall there not that expensive


This. over time the movement and vibrations transmitted will cause cracks.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Errrrrr is the roof ontop a flat roof?

You see the beams are they sitting on bricks and cement?

The movement will that crack that in no time, and you know what happens when it cracks, it becomes loose.

Id get some sort of mount to try and span it over like 3 or 4 rafters.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

take a picture and post it of the area your wishing to hang it from mate will better advise you then pal !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah cause modern house construction is lame - and if you are smashing into a bag regularly - you ought to be a demolition force


----------



## ms4 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Here's some pics if it helps...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

whats wrong with a wall bracket like? got a nice tall wall there?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Simply measure the span of your garage, go and buy a decent peice of 5 x 5 or similar and hang it off that...


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Fit these roofs all the time and I'm always standing on single trusses and there fine. But so be on safe side go and get a fence post 4x4 and Span it across the beams the opposite way to spread the load. Or a scaffold tube


----------



## ms4 (Jun 20, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> whats wrong with a wall bracket like? got a nice tall wall there?


 I know man but from what I've read on sites, some recommend against as it could be damaging in the long run. Think I'm going to get me a long beam of some sort and use it just for the bag. Thanx


----------

